# Jailbreak Samsung Tab



## chris_9 (Jul 4, 2015)

I bought a Sumsung Galaxy Tab 4 2 months ago from Softbank shop and it is SIM locked. I wanna use it later when I am back in my home country. (I already asked Softbank they said they won't unlock it for me even if I pay them money)

Is it possible? How can I do it? Is it safe for the tab?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Raffish_Chapish (Jul 2, 2014)

Where are you moving back to?


----------

